
The Spread of 'Billionaire's Bay,' the Glut of Expensive Homes in San Francisco - Osiris30
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2016/05/the-rise-of-million-dollar-homes-in-san-francisco-and-the-bay-area/483485/
======
greenyoda
The article makes no mention of the data being adjusted for inflation.

If you don't adjust housing prices for inflation, you can expect that the
number of homes priced above $1M will rise by some steady percentage each year
even if their value in inflation-adjusted dollars remains constant. Over a few
years, this will push a lot of average homes over the $1M mark (which is a
completely arbitrary number anyway). Over time, a $1M house becomes less and
less "expensive".

~~~
bluejekyll
1 million $ still has a ring to it that people remember as being associated to
wealth.

You are of course correct, but 1M$ to most people is still a very large
number.

What's more disturbing is how flat wages are in comparison for non-tech
people, and given rent increases that are also going up, most aver gage people
will never afford a home at this rate.

